#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  >  挑戰新坑——【十二屬神】其四

## SoDragom

十二屬神之四
兔和猴……兩個都是我未畫過的獸种
其實兔子是還好的……不過猴子是真的有些難度
不知怎麼，猴的臉只要稍微畫錯些，就會直接變成人臉（WTF!?）
反倒同屬的猩猩和猿還有明確的不同點
是因為猴類獸人看得少的緣故嗎……？ :jcdragon-@@: 


【卯】屬官
兔之外貌的第四刻之屬神，對於環境變化相當敏感的動物
性格溫和、敏銳且聰明活潑、較有警覺性，欣賞力佳，溫柔體貼、浪漫多情，識時務、知進退，並且比較合群。
不過因為容易陷入痴情，一生容易桃花風波多，又不怎麼擅長保護自己，有時因為個性太溫和而常犯小人，有時因為過度逃避現實而缺乏競爭力。
其補佐眷獸為【刺猬】與【貉】


【申】屬官
猴之外貌的第九刻之屬神，與人類最為相近的群體動物
因重視組織而有強烈的社會性，因重視文化而善於音樂與表演、有主見、有自己的美學，重感覺、有預測未來的靈性，遇事則能靜觀其變，再判斷行事。
可惜性子急且又較神經質，所以易怒、會胡思亂想、容易驚慌、
其補佐眷獸為【猩猩】與【猿】

----------

